# Disgusting Pictures



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

I was thinking of making a thread with disgusting pictures for the fun of it. Just make sure it sticks to the guidelines. Hope these don't fall into gore, cause gore in definition is something which depicts a person being slashed and stuff with a lot of blood.









I'll start off:









and:









and finally:


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

thats not disgusting. looks like your cleaning a fish.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

lol. really? first is a fish. Second is smokers lungs. Third is a dissected rat. These are the sickest I can get cause of the gore restriction.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

View attachment 119934


BOO!!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

this should be locked..that poor man

omg quantum - help me out here mate im well gutted for nutter

NOT


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

View attachment 119937
Here...Dude let me help :nod:


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

luciferzone said:


> View attachment 119937
> Here...Dude let me help :nod:


jesus!! i actually saved this picture


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

actually, gore is not human specific.

*merriam webster*

Main Entry: 4gore
Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English, filth, from Old English gor
1 : BLOOD; especially : clotted blood
2 : gruesomeness depicted in vivid detail

*dictionary.com*
Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.0.1) - Cite This Source
gore1  /gɔr, goʊr/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[gawr, gohr] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
-noun
1.	blood that is shed, esp. when clotted.
2.	murder, bloodshed, violence, etc.: That horror movie had too much gore.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

hyphen said:


> actually, gore is not human specific.
> 
> *merriam webster*
> 
> ...










thanks mate


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

here is a better one


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

wow lucifer!!


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

I bet that bitch hurt! (removing the worm, not the actually girl,)


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

what the hell is that worm anyway?










heres what happened to a guy who fell asleep under a tree. A sarcophagid fly literally laid eggs into his gum!

heres another:









post-operative wound


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

Its a teitsi fly larva


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

it must suck having worms and sh*t lay eggs in you...


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

cmon pple, we want more!!! oh ya, and everybody join the conversation newbies! Its an all out convo!! insults allowed (but only for fun, fun, FUN!!!)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Them are some sick pic


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

wait, I have an idea...hold on.

Here we go, I made this...took like 2 secs:










dont they remind you of someones toes???


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> I was thinking of making a thread with disgusting pictures for the fun of it. Just make sure it sticks to the guidelines.


Yeah....this should go smooth as silk, cause nobody EVER crosses the line.

I'll just be sitting here waiting for the reported posts to roll in.


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

i think the ones that got me most were the guy with worm in his eye and the guy with the eggs in his gums























/imediately wants to brush teeth

/will have nightmares later

/thanks who put that there


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

would post a picture someone just posted on another forum witht he title "finger sock" but sounds like it would fall under gore


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

whats a finger sock? anyways, man that gal is flat as a washboard (replying to devon!)!


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

Quantum_Theory said:


> whats a finger sock? anyways, man that gal is flat as a washboard (replying to devon!)!


heres the link http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/1240/fingersockpb5.jpg


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nelsong6969 said:


> whats a finger sock? anyways, man that gal is flat as a washboard (replying to devon!)!


heres the link http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/1240/fingersockpb5.jpg
[/quote]

Thats some sic sh*t as well!!!


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

wow! I know what you mean by not appropriate for the forums!! Man, what the hell happened to that guy... ITS FRIGGIN DISGUSTING!!

man, looks like someone to a razor to his fingers!


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

Serrapygo said:


> > I was thinking of making a thread with disgusting pictures for the fun of it. Just make sure it sticks to the guidelines.
> 
> 
> Yeah....this should go smooth as silk, cause nobody EVER crosses the line.
> ...


http://objection.mrdictionary.net/go.php?n=1098197 









View attachment 120035
View attachment 120036


~hope I dont get into trouble for this


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

why would you, its all in good fun


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

meh.. someone post pain4.jpg then something actually disgusting will have been posted.

here.. beware though.. you click this one at your own risk.









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v410/dr3w/pain4.jpg


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Heres a good one:


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

View attachment 120040







View attachment 120039


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

Quantum_Theory said:


> wow! I know what you mean by not appropriate for the forums!! Man, what the hell happened to that guy... ITS FRIGGIN DISGUSTING!!
> 
> man, looks like someone to a razor to his fingers!


looks like something caught onto his ring


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

is it real or photoshopped?

edit: and in the pain4.jpg, those are nasty man. Where the hell did they get a wax head of a chopped up man?


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

looks real to me, u can see where the ring was bent and under some of the skin


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

god that is disgusting!


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

View attachment 120059


----------



## raymond999 (Jun 19, 2006)

pretty sicc photos, that ring one was awesome...i wonder how taht sh*t happend, it looks like somthing crushed the ring and pulled it displaying the flesh


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

this is worse than rotten


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I like these threads!!


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

to lucifer, the one you posted with the mouth is photoshopped, but good! you can tell photoshop because of the length of the teeth and the pixelation on one of the teeth...frigging good though!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

haha i know i know... i just had to.


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Don't know who that is ^ lol









Imagine this happened to you \/ ...ouch!! (its a needle thats in there btw)


----------



## zack-199 (Aug 10, 2006)

DrewBoOty said:


> meh.. someone post pain4.jpg then something actually disgusting will have been posted.
> 
> here.. beware though.. you click this one at your own risk.
> 
> ...

























ok, now im scared

edit:but i have to say its probably the best here!


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I know what happened with the finger with the ring ! It was a skydiving accident. When the chute deployed, his ring got wrapped around one of the riser (where the lines join together) and with the force of the opening...well you know the rest lol


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

dude, thats sick (in the bad way) imagine skydiving with your finger ripped ot shreds!

A picture of a sinus...yes people, thats above your nose!


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

View attachment 120217











luciferzone said:


> View attachment 120217


I've got some real horrible ones but im fraid to post them dont want to get suspended


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

aw, poor kitty, what happened to her/her?

and next sick pic will come in another 10hours from me, so everyone keep posting!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i know repost


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

wow, this post is comin' well...I'm gonna try and find another pic later







Continue posting pics


----------



## GangORedz (Sep 13, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


>


ID HIT IT!


----------



## flaredevil4 (Sep 9, 2006)

woah! that is a creepy pic as it is!


----------

